# Cold



## MichaelBelle (Jan 4, 2011)

Recently, the weather has been extremely chilly, especially during the night time. Do you think it is necessary to take my two rabbits indoors every night? 
Thanks!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 4, 2011)

It's probably not a good idea to bring them inside. The temperature change can be too much for them, especially as it would be on a daily basis. If you are going to bring them in, it should be for the rest of the winter until the weather is better. 
The temperature can make a big difference. I don't know how cold it gets where you are, but it can get quite cold here so it would be a big shock for a rabbit. 

If your rabbits have a fur coat, then they should be fine outside. Stuff some hay or straw in the hutch and cover the hutch with a thick blanket. 

If it is too cold, you can bring them inside and keep them in until it warms up a bit.


----------



## MichaelBelle (Jan 4, 2011)

THANKS!!! 

It's not extremely cold right now. The low is 40 degrees. So, I shouldn't bring them inside during the night, unless I keep them inside, right?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats 40F right? As far as I know that is not really cold. I think it is about 5C. Your rabbits should be fine outside. If you did want to bring them in, have them in the coolest area of the house or turn down the heat a bit. 
Here it was about -3C today, but can get to be -20 or colder in the space of a week. At those colder temps, it is best to leave them outside and just work to keep the warm or put them in a shed or garage where it is a bit warmer and more protected. 
Right now you probably could bring them in, but they should be fine outside if you take precautions. Unless it has gone form quite warm to cold in a few days, then should have had time to grow a coat to help keep warm.


----------



## Suz (Jan 4, 2011)

40 degrees is nothing for a rabbit. Provide them with some straw to burrow in if they want and make sure they are covered. Mine will be coming in to stay in the next day or so, but she is currently out in a hutch with a 4 wall enclosure for her to burrow herself in. And she is happy as a clam in there. It's been -12 degrees here for a few nights, and she was completely fine. When it hits 40 here, mine is out in her wire enclosure laying on her shelf enjoying the warmth


----------



## MichaelBelle (Jan 4, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!
I guess I'll keep them outside then.


----------



## MichaelBelle (Jan 4, 2011)

THANKS!!!
WOW!!! -12 degrees?!?!?!! We never get that cold here!!
Thanks again for the advice!!


----------



## Bunnykinz (Jan 6, 2011)

My rabbits did just fine in -15F (-26C) last week! Just give them some extra hay to burrow into! :biggrin:


----------



## MichaelBelle (Jan 7, 2011)

I will! 
THANKS!!!!


----------



## Krissa (Jan 9, 2011)

My rabbit and I are moving to your house to enjoy the warm weather :biggrin: It was 5 degrees here this morning.

Zander doesn't know how lucky he is to be in my computer room lounging!


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 9, 2011)

geez my rabbits are wussys! i live in hot australia and if we put the air con on in the lounge room the rabbits freak out and start hopping about (not in a good way) and their ears feel freezing.

i guess they are just not used to the cold?


----------



## Suz (Jan 9, 2011)

yup! You get used to whatever climate you live in, that's for sure. I moved from northern MN to San Antonio, Tx for year and came back. Once, I thought 60 degrees was nice and non jacket weather. But after San Antonio, I was freezing in 60 degrees! It took a few months back in the cold to adjust again.


----------



## MichaelBelle (Jan 9, 2011)

@Krissa
:biggrin2:
THat's really COLD!!


----------



## MichaelBelle (Jan 9, 2011)

@ maxysmummy
WOW! Australia!! At least it doesn't get too cold!


----------



## memesbunnies (Jan 10, 2011)

My outdoor bunnies are quite happy outside, even in -40 ( yes you are reading correctly, -40 and then some). They have a good four sided shelter in thier cages with a tiny hole they can get through, packed with straw which they make a burrow in and they are quite happy, they are out of the wind and snow and have lots of hay to eat to keep them content and wait out the cold spell. They get warm water every morning but prefer to eat snow. They do very well. Can not say the same for Just Bunny my mini rex, he wimped out at -10 even though he had the same kind of shelter, but does not have a warm enough coat.


----------



## MichaelBelle (Jan 10, 2011)

-40 degrees?!?!?!! 
I guess I have nothing to about then if everyone else's bunnies live in such cold weather!! 
THANKS!!! 
I appreciate all the info from everyone!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 11, 2011)

-40? I would die. I'm in PA and a snow storm is due to hit tonight, but it still won't get that cold. Canada is fun to visit in the summer but I'm not tough enough to go there in the winter. 


So we have established that cold is not an issue if they have protection, but what about drafts? If a rabbit is in the house sometimes our floors get a little drafty. Her house has a blanket on three sides to keep it more snug, but her play pen can get drafty. Should I be concerned? (house and play pen bellow)


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 11, 2011)

Try having no power for a day/night. It was very cold. I had to cover Sweetie and Prince in order for them to stay warm and put extra blankets on my bed to keep me warm. I had to do that before Thanksgiving and it was no fun, it was scary because I didn't know if Sweetie or Prince would make it but they did. Rabbits can adjust to the cold better than they can the heat. If it gets too hot, above 80 degrees then they start having problems. Your rabbits will be fine outside as long as it doesn't freeze, by that I mean below 0 degrees.

My rabbits are near a door, I think there may be a draft, but they are doing fine. As long as the rabbit(s) have somewhere where they can get away from the draft they will be fine.


----------



## Krissa (Jan 12, 2011)

*memesbunnies wrote: *


> My outdoor bunnies are quite happy outside, even in -40 ( yes you are reading correctly, -40 and then some).


You win all bragging rights :biggrin:


----------



## memesbunnies (Jan 12, 2011)

it was a balmy -32 without wind chill here in Alberta, Canada today! I rode a horse all day checking feedlot cattle. Brrrrrr. But was not as cold as we have had this year. Just Bunny is very happy to be in the house, playing in his pile of boxes that I collected for him.


----------

